# ikea shelves as vivs



## vllb (Jan 17, 2009)

EXPEDIT Bookcase - white - IKEA

has anyone used these to make into vivs, adding runners, glass and backs?

Thanks

Victoria


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Actually I have seen someone post a thread on here selling a converted one. 
You should do it


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

units would be a tad small 37cm (w and L) take wood thickness and 39cm depth good for young i guess


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Never tried, but they do fit my 30x30x30 Exo terra in them perfectly... Going to buy 5 more and keep bottom shelf for pet supplies etc 



















Think it will look good with 8 of them on and a light shining down the back, Really gotta get round to sorting out my enclosures they are looking pretty bare at the miniute lol.


----------



## vllb (Jan 17, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> Never tried, but they do fit my 30x30x30 Exo terra in them perfectly... Going to buy 5 more and keep bottom shelf for pet supplies etc
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
yes when we used to have lots of frogs we had the eight all filled and it looked really good, i have now taken the down partitions off and the shelves across are just the right size for 2 x2ish ft viv across


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

vllb said:


> EXPEDIT Bookcase - white - IKEA
> 
> has anyone used these to make into vivs, adding runners, glass and backs?
> 
> ...


I was thinking of doing it, but it might be a bit expensive, will have to see 

Gemma


----------

